# 15,6 Zoll oder 17,3 Zoll?



## Mopsfliege (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mich entschieden mir ein Notebook zu kaufen. Mir ist aber wichtig, dass ich eine 4K Auflösung haben kann.  Reichen dafür 15,6 Zoll oder brauche ich 17,3 Zoll?

LG


----------



## amdahl (12. Juni 2017)

Es gibt 4K mittlerweile in 15" und auch in 17" Notebooks. Du kannst dich mehr oder weniger frei entscheiden auf Basis deiner anderen Anforderungen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (13. Juni 2017)

Was willst du denn mit dem Notebook anstellen, weil 4K auf einem Notebook Display ist in meinen Augen nicht unbedingt nötig. Oft reicht schon FullHD.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. Juni 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde 4K bei Notebooks noch nicht praxistauglich und würde das Geld sparen.
=> Zum Arbeiten ist die Schrift viel zu klein. Außerdem sind zahlreiche Software-Programme noch gar nicht auf diese hohe Auflösung implementiert, ohne Lupe siehst du da nix.
=> fürs Gaming mag 4K toll sein, aber die dafür erforderliche Rechenleistung stellt derzeit noch keine Notebook-GPU in befriedigendem Maß zur Verfügung - und wenn doch, kostet das Gerät so viel wie ein Auto.

In 5 Jahren sieht man viel, aber Stand jetzt würde ich noch keinen 4K-Laptop beschaffen. Bestenfalls vielleicht einen externen 4K-Monitor, den man ggf. auch an einen (stärkeren) Desktop-Rechner anschließen kann.


----------



## Wired (27. Juni 2017)

Also ich hab noch kein Mobile Device mit 4K Dispay gesehen!  Des einzige was ich gefunden hatte als ich nach aktuellen Laptops schaute waren welche mit UHD. So frag ich mich grad wie der TO etwas kaufen will was es gar nich gibt.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juni 2017)

Irgendwie erinert mich das an diesen Witz:


> Ein Mann in einem Heißluft-Ballon hat die Orientierung verloren. Er geht tiefer und sichtet eine Frau am Boden. Er sinkt noch weiter ab und ruft:
> Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich hatte einem Freund versprochen, ihn vor einer Stunde zu treffen; und ich weiß nicht wo ich bin.
> Die Frau am Boden antwortet:
> Sie sind in einem Heißluft-Ballon, in ungefähr 10 m Höhe über Grund. Sie befinden sich auf dem 49. Grad, 28 Minuten und 11 Sekunden nördlicher Breite und 8. Grad, 28 Minuten und 58 Sekunden östlicher Länge.
> ...


----------



## Wired (28. Juni 2017)

Schönes Thema, heiße Luft nur kommt die heiße Luft von dir denn es is Fakt das es keine Notebooks mit einem 4K Display gibt.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

Google einfach. Gibt's sogar auf Amazon zu kaufen. Fakt und so.

Ganz schön peinlich, man müsste einfach nur nach 4k Laptop googlen um es zu prüfen. Stattdessen wird sich wegen eigener Unfähigkeit über andere lustig gemacht.


----------



## amdahl (28. Juni 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Schönes Thema, heiße Luft nur kommt die heiße Luft von dir denn es is Fakt das es keine Notebooks mit einem 4K Display gibt.



Kann es sein dass ein Teil der Pointe irgendwie an dir vorbeigehuscht ist?


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2017)

4k auf 15-17" dürfte sehr unergonomisch werden, wenn Software keine ordentliche Skalierung erlaubt.


----------



## fotoman (28. Juni 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Google einfach. Gibt's sogar auf Amazon zu kaufen. Fakt und so.


Nur weil einige 3840x2160 (UHD) als "4K" bezeichnen, ist es das noch lange nicht. Aber HDDs werden ja auch mit 10TB verkauft, obwohl sie gerade mal echte 9,3 TB haben. 4K sind 4096 (zur Not noch 4000, wenn man den IT-Kontext komplett ignorieren möchte, aber keine 3840).



seahawk schrieb:


> 4k auf 15-17" dürfte sehr unergonomisch werden, wenn Software keine ordentliche Skalierung erlaubt.


Deshalb sind ja auch nahezu alle Windows-Tablets unbedienbar. Ob man nun 267 PPI (Surface pro 4) oder 282 PPI (UHD bei 15,6") hat, ist nahezu egal. Man wird Windows 7/8.1/10 nahezu immer mit 200% Skalierung nuten, womit effektiv (also abseits von Bildanzeigen) nicht mehr nutzbare Auflösung wie bei FullHD übrig bleibt.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Juni 2017)

Wofür brauchst du denn 4k @ Te? Wenn du nicht gerade Proffesionel mit Bildern bzw deren Bearbeitung arbeitest ist es denke ich nur ein "ich will haben" anstatt ""ich brauche". 
Nenn unsndoch bitte deinen Anweneungszweck


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur weil einige 3840x2160 (UHD) als "4K" bezeichnen, ist es das noch lange nicht. Aber HDDs werden ja auch mit 10TB verkauft, obwohl sie gerade mal echte 9,3 TB haben. 4K sind 4096 (zur Not noch 4000, wenn man den IT-Kontext komplett ignorieren möchte, aber keine 3840).



Es steht dir natürlich frei eigene Definitionen zu verwenden, ändert aber nichts daran, dass bereits eine gebräuchliche Definition für 4k und Byte existieren.


----------



## azzih (28. Juni 2017)

4K bei Laptops ist eher kontraproduktiv. Einfach weil man viele Programme leider nicht vergrößern kann und Icons und Schrift damit fast unlesbar werden


----------



## fotoman (28. Juni 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es steht dir natürlich frei eigene Definitionen zu verwenden, ändert aber nichts daran, dass bereits eine gebräuchliche Definition für 4k und Byte existieren.


Nur weil die Industrie irgdwas schreibt ist dss noch lange keine Definition. Aber vieleicht sind ab morgen in einer Tüte Mehl mit angeblich 1KG auch noch 960g und alles ist in Ordnung.

Ich warte aber in der Tat schon auf 4GB Speicherriegel, die dann  nur 4 Milliarden Byte an Kapazität haben. Oder vieleicht auch nur 3840 Millionen Byte, weil sich die TV-Industrie durchgesetzt hat (ein Wunder, dass es mal nicht die Filmleute sind, die reden bei 4K (DCI 4K) von echte 4096 Pixel).


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur weil die Industrie irgdwas schreibt ist dss noch lange keine Definition. Aber vieleicht sind ab morgen in einer Tüte Mehl mit angeblich 1KG auch noch 960g und alles ist in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich warte aber in der Tat schon auf 4GB Speicherriegel, die dann  nur 4 Milliarden Byte an Kapazität haben. Oder vieleicht auch nur 3840 Millionen Byte, weil sich die TV-Industrie durchgesetzt hat (ein Wunder, dass es mal nicht die Filmleute sind, die reden bei 4K (DCI 4K) von echte 4096 Pixel).



Ist das dein Ernst? 😅


----------



## Wired (3. Juli 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Google einfach. Gibt's sogar auf Amazon zu kaufen. Fakt und so.
> 
> Ganz schön peinlich, man müsste einfach nur nach 4k Laptop googlen um es zu prüfen. Stattdessen wird sich wegen eigener Unfähigkeit über andere lustig gemacht.


Merkst selbst nix? Unfähig bist nur Du! 4K IST 4K & UHD IST UHD... doof nur wenn man des Unterschieds nich fähg s ne. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es steht dir natürlich frei eigene Definitionen zu verwenden, ändert aber nichts daran, dass bereits eine gebräuchliche Definition für 4k und Byte existieren.


Ädert trotzdem nix dran das es Falsch is. 

Aber was will man erwrten bei der alles egal Mentalität und Einstellung!

By the Way UHD brauch man selbst bei nem 18,4" Laptop nich.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (3. Juli 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nur weil einige 3840x2160 (UHD) als "4K" bezeichnen, ist es das noch lange nicht. Aber HDDs werden ja auch mit 10TB verkauft, obwohl sie gerade mal echte 9,3 TB haben. 4K sind 4096 (zur Not noch 4000, wenn man den IT-Kontext komplett ignorieren möchte, aber keine 3840).



Der Vergleich mit der Festplatte ist ziemlich unnötig.

Denn nach der Definition eines TB (TeraByte) handelt es sich um 10^12 Bytes.  Die Binäre Entsprechung wäre das TiB(Tebibyte) dieses entspricht 1024^4 Bytes und wird von dir fälschlicherweise als Grundlage der Berechnung des Volumens eines Terabytes angesehen.

Die Industrieangabe von 10TB entspricht den vom PC angezeigten rd 9,1 TiB und ist damit vollkommen korrekt.

Die Definition von 4K ist in zwei Standarts dargelegt. Der von dir angeführte DCI 4K mit 4096 *2160 und der UHD-1 mit den PC und TV üblichen 3840*2160.
 Insofern ist die Aussage UHD = 4K ebenfalls durchaus zutreffend.

BTW: selbst die Filmleute reden schon in der DCI Definition  bei 3996*2160 von 4K (DCI 4K flat cropped)


----------



## Wired (14. Juli 2017)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Die Definition von 4K ist in zwei Standarts dargelegt. Der von dir angeführte DCI 4K mit 4096 *2160 und der UHD-1 mit den PC und TV üblichen 3840*2160.
> Insofern ist die Aussage UHD = 4K ebenfalls durchaus zutreffend.


Ehm NE!

4K is NOT UHD und wirds auch NIE grad weil es 2 verschiedene Auflösungen sind!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. Juli 2017)

Wired schrieb:


> Ehm NE!
> 
> 4K is NOT UHD und wirds auch NIE grad weil es 2 verschiedene Auflösungen sind!



Je nach Format des Monitors wird auch 1280*800 und 1366*768 als HD beworben.

HD, FHD, 4K usw. sind lediglich Industrieangaben, die nur aussagen, dass eine bestimmte Bildhöhe an Pixeln erreicht wird. Das beschränkt sich aber nicht auf eine bestimmte Auflösung.
Manchmal wird auch 1920*1200 als FHD beworben, was grundsätzlich auch nicht falsch ist.


----------

